# Horn Tipping?



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

Has anyone ever tipped horns? The NC market goat requires the goats to either be disbudded or tipped, and I don't know where to even start. They are both 9 week old doelings and are going to be shown in 4H shows. How do I do this? They already are growing horns at this point so when and how do I do this? Please help me lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do they need to be simply tipped or under a certain length? If just tipped not a big deal. When they get older just get something sharp, I’ve used tree loppers and just take about a inch off. You shouldn’t hit blood at that length and if you happen to hit blood it’s very little so keep some flower near by and put some on in case. I’ve had a few brats with very sharp horns that I have tipped. 
Now if it needs to be a certain length I’m not sure if a horn is kinda like a hoof and the more you trim the more the blood draws back but I would look into banding the horns. There’s a few threads on it here if you search for it. I have never done it, yet, but seems simple enough


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would see if your shows require a certain length - ours is 1" but it can vary depending on your program. Then I would decide the best method to achieve desired results.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I use a cable cutter from a hardware store, yes horns are like hooves the blood will move back but be careful as it can be painful, I wait tell they are about 4 months then nip it slowly little bit at a time, it helps if you can get someone to help hold them still, here's Derick I tipped about an inch off his horns


----------



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

Wow thank you I will find out from our 4H leader tomorrow if they have to be a certain length, but from what I understand, they just need to be tipped for safety reasons if that helps?


----------



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

Derick is a pretty boy btw, beautiful colors!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Our county requires the horns to be bigger than a dime at the tip if you don't disbud. Typically I use a hoof rasp on the little market goats, just make sure you support the horn because it does move them quite a bit. I have 3 bigger does that I will be using the hoof nippers then rasp on. I'm not looking forward to it!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

We used the horse nippers and took off about 2 inches. No problem at all.


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

I agree with everyone. I have used lopers, ( for tree limbs) a Dremel or even the electric hoof knife and as long as you are careful not to take too much off mine have never seemed to mind. It is nice not to catch an accidental jab with a sharp hornhorn for sure! At only 9 weeks old, you should be looking good to get and stay ahead of them if needed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, find out more info on size, and width. I'm in KY and the rule here is tipped and 1/2" width. Biggest thing is, they just want them very blunt so they aren't sharp.

I use an old pair of hoof trimmers and slowly nip away the ends and try to make it flat and sand it so it's flat and smooth. I start when they are probably about 3-4" long, or generally about a month before the first show depending on the age of the animal/size of the horns.


----------



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh wow, that is exactly what I am thinking we need to do! Thanks for the help everyone and as soon as my leader gets to info I will post more in depth


----------

